# My new light diffuser



## dw1305 (9 Dec 2013)

Hi all,
I'm not sure our new light diffuser is working properly. It also seems to be show an unhealthy interest in the fish, and it is a bit bad tempered when you move it. 






and it is totally hopeless for the nano.




cheers Darrel


----------



## DrRob (9 Dec 2013)

It does diffuse the light very effectively though.


----------



## Martin in Holland (10 Dec 2013)

Can you put a timer on it, or does it have a random setting?


----------



## flygja (10 Dec 2013)

Its more of an anger diffuser than light diffuser I'd say.


----------



## three-fingers (10 Dec 2013)

I cant see the light diffuser, can you post better pics without the cat in the way?


----------



## kirk (10 Dec 2013)

Our diffuser now lives next door he moved himself out a yr ago.


----------



## James D (10 Dec 2013)

Think yourself lucky, our cat jumps on my Z series LED over an open top tank when I'm not looking. It's only a matter of time before one of the thin plastic brackets snap and I end up with an electrocuted cat.


----------



## Martin in Holland (11 Dec 2013)

James D said:


> Think yourself lucky, our cat jumps on my Z series LED over an open top tank when I'm not looking. It's only a matter of time before one of the thin plastic brackets snap and I end up with an electrocuted cat.


That'll teach him/her......


----------

